# Hmm...Whatchathink? NSFW BIKINI



## Trever1t (May 9, 2016)

_POR4139-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr

She's a competitive bikini/fitness model.


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2016)

To be honest Trev...  not feeling it.  Your lighting and exposure are top-notch, but her expression and pose give me the impression she's angry.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 9, 2016)

She looks like a super-hero. Better than anything I can do currently.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2016)

Ya, she's a bodybuilder type, I wanted to make her soft and sensual. What could i do better?


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2016)

I honestly don't know that you could anything better here Trev; I think you need to get a genuine smile from her.


----------



## Rick50 (May 9, 2016)

Three things that come to mind:
1. The eyes look more male to me. Have her tilt her head a bit and not level. Look at Tiredirons avatar.
His eyes are level and have a male look to them. She looks like she wants to kick my ...
2. Her right shoulder is pronounced. Maybe turn a little.
3. The hair could use some separation light.
 Well, you asked.


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2016)

This was shot in natural light in a natural location outdoors at midday. Just to clarify


----------



## Rick50 (May 10, 2016)

Excellent lighting for natural.
I went and found my reference. Believe me you know more than I. From Doug Box's book "Guide to Posing":
He talks about tilting the head at a different angle than the shoulders to create dynamic lines across the body
and to help insure the clients eyes are not horizontal to the ground ensuring a more interesting dynamic feel.

I think if she tilted her head forward a bit it would help. OK, thats all I got.


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2016)

Nice work, but definitely not someone I would like to bump into in a dark ally. To bring out the femininity, try using a glamour filter it wont take much but will soften the expression on the young lady's face. Cheers TFS

pete


----------



## Trever1t (May 10, 2016)

What is a glamour filter?


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Excellent lighting for natural.
> I went and found my reference. Believe me you know more than I. From Doug Box's book "Guide to Posing":
> He talks about tilting the head at a different angle than the shoulders to create dynamic lines across the body
> and to help insure the clients eyes are not horizontal to the ground ensuring a more interesting dynamic feel.
> ...


That!  Not sure why I couldn't see it last night, but I couldn't...  aside from her expression, she's too level!  Always try to have anything that comes in a pair (eyes, arms, shoulders, breasts, etc) at least slightly off-level!


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> What is a glamour filter?



The Glamour Filter softens the overall picture without reducing the clarity or sharpness the photo the One I use is the "Nik Colour Efex Pro Plugin for Photoshop". I did try it on your Photo but didn't re-post because I noticed you said no to editing your shots.You can find Glamour filters in many photo processing programs, Nik products also work in Lightroom. Hope it helps. Cheers Pete.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2016)

She needs a cape.


----------



## Big Mike (May 10, 2016)

The one thing that stands out to me (or maybe I noticed it and now can't un-see it).....is that with her build and impressive thickness, her hand looks tiny.  It's likely just the perspective and how her fingers are falling...but I can't look away from (what looks like) the tiny hand.  

That's probably even better than a large hand, so maybe I'm being too picky.  Hands are just a PITA.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2016)

Seen larger on Flickr, the skin softening on her left breast area looks a bit too much. What's bugging me is the missing thumb on the right hand, and the degree of out of focus on the left hand, and maybe the skin texture on the right, upper thigh area looks a bit bumpy. She has a great physique for sure.


----------



## Granddad (May 10, 2016)

I had a go at her face but won't post (of course). I opened her eyes up a little in Portrait Pro and then used liquify to narrow her jawline just a touch. To my mind it makes her whole aspect softer. 

Despite all the flaws I like the shot, it's not your best but then your best is a pretty high hurdle to jump.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 10, 2016)

Despite some flaws,what photo don't have them her stance and facial expression looks like she should be holding Dumbbells,no fault of your own though I don't blame you for not telling  here that as she looks like she can body slam ya then run off with all your gear. Still a lovely shot though maybe not your supreme stuff.


----------



## FITBMX (May 10, 2016)

She is posing like a bodybuilder, and not a model. Which isn't really your fault, if she will not loosen up. It feels like she was nervous, and to try and cover that up she went for the tough look. If you could get her in a more casual setting, like at the beach with her friends, then the photo shoot there. so she is loosened up, and comfortable. Just my thinking. 
You did a good job otherwise!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2016)

I am a total novice, but my very first impression was I did not like her pose. Your photo is very nice, especially being in natural light.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 10, 2016)

She looks strong, powerful. I like it. Give that warrior her long-sword back already.


----------



## JoeW (May 10, 2016)

I think she's lovely.  I have 3 things that I would have wanted differently.

1.  I'd like more separation of her hair from the background.  Granted, I'm not looking at this in the best light but her hair blended in to the background.

2.  Her expression...no ideal.  And that may not be anything you can fix.  Some people are just awkward in front of a camera...maybe she's one.  Here's what I tell a model who is attempting to look sexy...rather than "look sexy" or "show me your bedroom eyes" or another cheesy comment like that, I ask them to look shy.  Or look like they have a secret that they know and I don't.

3.  The positioning of her arms.  She's got a swagger look to her.  As soon as I saw the pose I thought "she poses like a body-builder!"  Maybe put that right hand lightly on her hip.  Or the left behind her neck.  As it is, if you imagine a 250 pound muscle bound guy just standing there, his arms would be in almost the exact same position that her's are in.

I think it's a good photo.  But it's not as good as a lot of your work and she's attractive--with some work she could provide a much better pose.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2016)

She looks like she caught me staring at her and is now going to kick my ass.


----------



## pixmedic (May 10, 2016)

I think she would crush my head, and I would be fine with that.


----------



## ClickAddict (May 10, 2016)

A lot of people are pointing out the pose.   I think what's throwing us all off and giving the very obvious bodybuilder pose, is the separation of her arm from her body.  It's hanging down but there's a gap.  (Look at any of your more traditional non fitness models in that same pose, their right arm would be much closer to the waist straight down like that.)  The model in your photo is holding her shoulders more back, arms out slightly more than typical. This gives us that upper body bodybuilder form.  With a normal model (and I mean no disrespect, she is in excellent shape, but she is above average in her musculature, and although very beautiful, not the normal upper body compared to "regular clients")   you would get them to bend the elbow, hand on hip, to get separation of the arm from the body, but since she naturally has a gap, it probably didn't seem needed.  I'd go with what JoeW mentioned (Tip #3) about getting her to put her hand on hip.  I think that would make a huge difference.


----------



## TrolleySwag (May 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> She looks like a super-hero. Better than anything I can do currently.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If the she wants the bodybuilder look she nailed it in a don't eff with me style. I like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (May 11, 2016)

She definitely was going for that look. I wasn't but oh well. She loves it and it's going to be her banner pic, advertising her events.


----------



## FITBMX (May 11, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> She definitely was going for that look. I wasn't but oh well. She loves it and it's going to be her banner pic, advertising her events.



What kind of event? This may very well be the perfect pose in every way for it.


----------



## Rick50 (May 11, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> She definitely was going for that look. I wasn't but oh well. She loves it and it's going to be her banner pic, advertising her events.


Thats great. She knew what she was doing all along.


----------



## Trever1t (May 11, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > She definitely was going for that look. I wasn't but oh well. She loves it and it's going to be her banner pic, advertising her events.
> ...


 Competitive fitness bikini, as she explains it it's not quite as muscular as bodybuilding competition. I guess it's kind a like light bodybuilding?


----------



## FITBMX (May 11, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> Competitive fitness bikini, as she explains it it's not quite as muscular as bodybuilding competition. I guess it's kind a like light bodybuilding?



Then it seems like a much better pose, and quite fitting for that type of competition. I see why she likes it!


----------

